# Question About Unlocking Brick



## Chroma (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and also new with the Android platform. I just bought a clean ESN DROID 2 Global and I am wondering after the certain amount of failed unlock code inputs it bricks, will I be able to reset it using ezSBF?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

i would think a data wipe is required 
although i thought 3 incorrect code attempts just locked phone for 15mins, then you can try again

Sent from my DROID X2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Chroma said:


> Hi I'm new here and also new with the Android platform. I just bought a clean ESN DROID 2 Global and I am wondering after the certain amount of failed unlock code inputs it bricks, will I be able to reset it using ezSBF?


You can retry later. There's something like 1 hour delay between attempts.


----------



## Chroma (Sep 29, 2012)

Alright thanks for the replies! I needed to make sure I wasn't going to break my phone is just one day.


----------

